# What are you guys using to hold down the batteries in a SC18V2M



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just like the title asks?

I've tried to use zip ties but they drag on the ground because the chassis is too low.

I've used tape but what a pain the butt.

What are you guys using to hold down 2/3A cells?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Strapping tape it what most of us use.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

So basically, you are using a single sided tape of some kind?

Do you have a link?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Just go to any hardware store and get a narrow roll of straping tape. That is the tape with nylon treads in it for strength.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's pretty easy to use the tape and the aboslute best way to do it. Use strapping tape it's the stuff with the fiberglass strands in it they uses for packing and such. Take a short length about 5" feed one end up thru front slot leave about 2 " sticking up the lay it over the battery slots on bottom of chassis and then the remainder goes up back side of chassis . Do this without hte batteries in chassis. Then place batteries in chassis and fold over both ends of tape around and on top of the batts. Push down and stick tape to top of battes and also on the bottom thru battery slots. This will hold batts in place and not tweek the chassis. Once You fig it out it is very easy and full proof. If I could I would do a short video but I do not have a camera.
Hope this helped.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

All I found was the 2" strapping tape. Instead, I got these at Michael's (arts and crafts store)

http://www.goodbuyguys.com/catalog/...d/254?osCsid=17853c0e28c77c32b88396fb4bfb65e1


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Buy the 2" tape and narrow it to 1/2" . That means you get a life time supply of hold down tape.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bimmerboy318 said:


> All I found was the 2" strapping tape. Instead, I got these at Michael's (arts and crafts store)
> 
> http://www.goodbuyguys.com/catalog/...d/254?osCsid=17853c0e28c77c32b88396fb4bfb65e1


No that will not work You can get it at most stores Home depot ect. Package strapping tape.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

The best stuff yet VEL-CRO.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

bimmerboy318.......the strapping tape, like tangtester mentioned, is what we all use as the velcro is too thick. The velcro thickness could hinder the handeling of your car by rubbing on the track surface.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

all4fun said:


> bimmerboy318.......the strapping tape, like tangtester mentioned, is what we all use as the velcro is too thick. The velcro thickness could hinder the handeling of your car by rubbing on the track surface.


Yep Tried it!! Too thick!! Strapping tape is the only way to go!!!


----------

